# Was fun while it lasted!



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

For about the last 2 months in Houston there has been a large surge in most of the city thanks to you lazy ******bags at home on unemployment. My daily average has been almost 300$ ( which, only happens on new years eve). Now unemployment is almost up and the ******bags are back working and the surge is gone. Guess who else is gone? Me!!! Enjoy the no surge pay lazy losers, thanks for the extra money!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You'll be back.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I'll miss you


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

you'll be back.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

Have you turned it on to see the surge lately, how is it?


----------

